# Inaugural Gulf Coast Outboard Classic



## Beth (Jun 6, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>The Inaugural Gulf Coast Outboard Classic will take place June 27-29, 2008 in Orange Beach, Alabama. The event will be held at Orange Beach Marinaat the Mobile Big Game Fishing Club (MBGFC) and will include billfish (catch and release only) and tuna, dolphin and wahoo. Thereis no size limit for the boat- as longas it has outboard engine(s)! This is a "boat" tournament at $1000 per boat with NO LIMIT to number of anglers! 

The schedule is as follows:<P class=MsoNormal>*6/27* Registration at MBGFC 5:30 ? 8:00 BBQ dinner and free beer, cash bar<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal> 8:00 pm Captain's meeting.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal> 9:00 pm cash awards registration closes.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal><o></o>*6/28* 7:30 pm all boats must clear Perdido Pass Bridge. Weigh-in at MBGFC.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal><o></o>*6/29* 9:00 ? 9:30 am Awards at clubhouse.<P class=MsoNormal>Optional tournament entries are as follows:<P class=MsoNormal>$100 $250 $500 categories for Catch & Release, Tuna, Dolphin,Wahoo and the "Charlie".<P class=MsoNormal>Come visit Orange Beach and kick off a new and exciting tournament!<P class=MsoNormal>For more information, call Orange Beach Marina at (251) 981-2969 or visit the website at www.orangebeachmarina.com/gulfcoastoutboardclassic


----------

